# Mines #42 - Mmmmmm rich 02



## sYnc_below (Jun 30, 2011)

Meteorological Perfection is not something you would normally associate with underground exploration but on our latest project a specific type of weather is the difference between rapid extraction, knackering 02 levels or a thoroughly enjoyable trip.

Weather Fronts were due to collide which meant a day of fantastic oxygen levels for us due to the high pressure and we enjoyed more than + 3% more 02 than had been experienced on many previous visits. Also in our favour were water levels so going chest deep got me to places I hadn't previously been able to reach before without a boat.


Usual rules apply...No names, no locations, just pictures of somewhere. Please don't ask for locations as refusal often offends 

















*May have been a tub...*





*Reflections*





*Random Elsan Chemical Toilet*










Water level drops of over 2ft allowed me to finally get some shots of these steel arches. I would have gone through them but wandering around in 4ft of stinking, murky water, stumbling over rocks and hidden debris with $$$ camera gear makes me twitchy...

*Totally 'submerged tripod shot' from a few weeks ago...*





*Same shot, same depth, this week..progress!! *





Boats in here for the next stage...

Thanks for looking


----------



## Winch It In (Jun 30, 2011)

Cracking shot's Hal, Looks like the hot weather helped you alot on this trip.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks so quite you could hear a pin drop or water dripping. Brilliant just brilliant.


----------



## krela (Jun 30, 2011)

Mmmmm squidgy. Excellent as always.


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 30, 2011)

Winch It In said:


> Cracking shot's Hal, Looks like the hot weather helped you alot on this trip.



Boosted the 02 no end so yeah


----------



## King Al (Jun 30, 2011)

Bloody awesome as usual Hal!


----------



## davetdi (Jun 30, 2011)

fabulous pics

I know I not supposed to ask but I thought that I knew where this was by assumning that you had gone real deep south into it but its looking a little later in time that i thought now, and im thinking that im not so sure now ! 

keep up the great work and post up more piccies, theyre great.


----------



## Munchh (Jun 30, 2011)

I find your reports astonishing and this is no exception. I don't blame you for keeping the location private, it's superb. Thanks for posting.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you,thank you,thank you,as always superb pictures and taken whilst up to your nipples in sludgy water a heroic effort,love this mine.


----------



## caiman (Jul 20, 2011)

I think your pic 4 is to do with the water drainage system - possibly a place for mud to settle back in the day when it was maintained. I have seen those in other mines. It looks like there's a pipe still attached.


----------



## nelly (Jul 20, 2011)

Brilliant as always


----------



## bilbo (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome report, fantastic pics


----------

